# oklahoma fursuiters {and non} the state fair awaits!



## TamaraRose (Aug 25, 2008)

hello fellow suiters of oklahoma...{and any where esle  you think you can make it from}  the state fair is Comeing again and western dragon had the Greatest of ideas... let go Suiting at the fair... so if you can make it to the fair  come one come all and let  us have some  fun we  are welcomeing  suiters and non suiters  alike for this  day  of fun... fair usally  provide  water  for drinking and such  dont  be shy about bringing your own  we hope to see you there...  if you plan on comeing  shoot me and email at  janchris2@yahoo.com 

 the date we were going for is Satarday the 20th of september

heres the fair website  http://www.okstatefair.com/



 hey corsi may even show up


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 25, 2008)

we will probably go saturday the 20th unless there are other plans..  the 13th is a saturday too

We can go as a big group, YAY!


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 25, 2008)

come on folks were  wanting  suiters and non suiters alike for a day of  fun at the state fair


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 26, 2008)

If only I lived in Oklahoma.. I so would..


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 26, 2008)

it proves to be  awesome   its  8 buck a  pop to get in at the gate { sorry  no discounts  i even called and asked}  but thats  not a bad price


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 26, 2008)

Eh, I might consider it 

I don't normally go to the fair though


----------



## conejo (Aug 28, 2008)

u can suit at the fair?!!?


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 28, 2008)

shit i wish i could suit here at te CA state fair as i live 20 minutes away and its going on right now...thing is its been 96-105 all week and i'd fricken DIE in a suit (plus i don't know if they'd let me in unless i cam as poppy the golden bear)


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 28, 2008)

it'll be hot here too..


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 2, 2008)

meh hot so what i has fan  now in the head of mine


----------



## WesternDragon (Sep 2, 2008)

......hey I might not have moneys by then... for gas or entrence.. so I might not get to.. it just really depends now... how many for sures do we have?


----------



## WesternDragon (Sep 2, 2008)

thursday the 11th it only costs a dollar to get in .. but Saturday is a better day for most people I would think


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 3, 2008)

it would be nice to doit the  11 but  satarday are  very likely to be better for us all


----------

